# How would I go about reporting a bad adopter?



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Do I just send warning emails to every rescue I can think of with her info and offense?

Very, very unfortunately the dog I rescued, fostered and placed is MIA. Her adopter will not respond to me after sending me an email saying she needed 'her gone yesterday' because she'd starting going in the house and chewing things. 

I've tried to reach her via phone and email. I sent an longer email telling her if I did not get a reply and if she did not stop ignoring me, I would have to warn people to put her on a do-not-adopt-list.

We had an agreement that she was not to rehome the dog without alerting me AND getting my okay with the new owners. So I don't know what on earth she did with her if she's scared to talk to me now, and I'm terrified for the dog. I spent ten months of my life on that dog and loved her like my own.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know anything about the rescue world, but I'm sorry to hear this. Please keep us updated...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I will.. I wish she would just grow the heck up and tell me where the dog is, she is so very special and has lived through so much, I truly can't stand the thought of her living with some punk who wants a 'bad breed' to boost his ego, while she wastes away in a backyard.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OH, I am so sorry. I hate when things like this happen. I hope this person will come to her senses and give you the answers you need. I pray that the poor dog is safe, and you will find out where he is. I'm sure other rescue people have had this happen and will let you know how they have handled the situation. Best of luck to you and the pup.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you tried working with the parent rescue/organization that you were fostering for? I'm sure they have some sort of resource to help with situations like this.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What about her references? Didn't she have to give references? If so, did you check with them before the dog was adopted out? That would be one way to get in contact with her, or to find out what is going on. 

Don't you have her address? Why don't you simply drive by and knock on her door?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What does the contract say that she signed? Did you adopt her out through a rescue?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

No, it was a private fostering situation - which I'll never do again.

I had all of her information in an adoption file in the computer, I got a virus and lost everything, her address, her references, everything.. 

We had a verbal agreement, and the contract was not to be signed until we were sure the dog was a match for her. She had a two day trial, and then she said she brought the contract and put it in my mailbox - instead of just saying "Hey! I'm bringing the contract." - It wasn't in my mailbox. 

We had also arranged for me to babysit the dog a few days after the trial, because she was going out of town for the weekend - she cancelled that trip so I didn't have to see the dog. I said then I'd come get the contract anyway. 


She then tried faxing it to me. My machine MUST be messed up, I never got it.

She said she'd scan and email it to me.. never got that either. 

I offered to come pick it up - I just needer her address again as it had been lost in my computer. She was gone to NC that weekend.

You get it, something always came up. But seeing as I lost her info and didn't have the contract in my hand yet, I did not want to chase her off.


Basically the contract waived my liability, made sure she would handle the dog responsibly, and return her to me if she could not keep her or alert me if she became lost, stolen, deceased, or must be put down.


At the moment, I don't give a crap about the adoption process or any of that - I was careful placing her, I had her for months, I turned down many people, but some people are better liars than you'd expect, obviously.. 

I just want to know how to go about warning people about her so it doesn't happen to another dog and person.

I loved this dog with all my heart, I won't let this rest. I have God awful memory so I could not tell you the name of her street anymore even, but I am going to her neighborhood and walking, asking everyone I see, handing out and posting fliers with a picture of the dog and asking where she is.

Now, I realize, I should have made her sign the contract before the trial, even - but talking to her and meeting her I felt comfortable and trusted her, and since we'd set up to meet again that weekend, on two days away, and lived so close to each other I was not worried.. 

All I have is this woman's name, email, and phone number and basic area.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

To put it very shortly and bluntly.
We had a verbal agreement, she broke it, she's ignoring me and I don't know where the dog is now. She obviously does not care enough about the dog or someone's heart being broken to pick up a phone and stop hiding.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Is this the dog that you posted the story on a few weeks ago?? did you try reverse phone number lookups or entering her email address in FB to see if that pulls her up?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh no how awful! Did you try to look up her phone number online to see if her address is listed? I really hope you get this worked out, poor Mia!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh no! I hope the dog is OK. I'd love to think that maybe she is just ignoring your calls and is still taking good care of the dog but I have to also be realistic that she sounds, unfortunately, like a total flake. 

APBTLove - if you want to PM me any info you have on her (name, email address, location, phone number...anything) I can try to locate some information about her online. Also, PM me the breed/age/color of dog - I'll look on shelter pages and Craigslist listings to see if I can find anything. 

I'm so sorry about this.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, this is my sweet Roxy. The dog who'd been through ****. And as you saw from that posting, I trusted this woman enough to give her the dog, I did my best to think she really was just that busy, with Roxy, with her kid, with work etc. and was having technical problems. I know people have thought I was a right fraud about some things because I Really was that busy, I really did have phone and computer problems, I had things come up..

I will, Xander.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

If you have a general idea of where she lives county records are often on line and a search thru the clerk of the court, tax collector's office etc may give you an address.

Some of the pay for on line searches may be pretty good.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Take a deep breath and think. From your conversations with this woman you must have some idea of something that will help locate her. Where she works, friends, hobbies..

Any long distance phone calls on your phone bill checking references?

Did you check vet references or something like that that might ring a bell if you look at the yellow page listing?

ETA I'm confused, do you know where your adopter lives?


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

You can get the address online ..only costs a few bucks..reverse phone look up. Name and phone number,thats all you need.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I am sorry about this. Don't beat yourself up. I know it's hard, but when you've done what you can, what more is there you can do?

It's cliche I know, but you have to focus on what you can do. Sometimes people turn out to be less than we expected and the dogs get the short end of the stick. It happens. It sucks, but it happens. 

I don't know what you can do about reporting her, it seems a lot of rescue and shelter places don't really know what's going on internally let alone with others around the state our country. maybe just individually contact the main one's in her area? and let them know what's up. good luck


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What address did you do the home visit on? Could you just go there and check in with the adopter in person? 
Sheilah


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any updates? I agree with Sheilah. Just go back to where you did the home check. 

As far as sending out a DNA - you are missing many important pieces of information. Where the adopter lives (?), phone, email, and what has happened to the dog.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't say more right now, don't know who's looking.. but Xander helped me out a lot and I will certainly update when I know what will happen..


----------

